# Roamio Remote?



## Surrealone

So the Roamio remote will work with my S3 but not my Premiere is that correct? Seems backwards to me.


----------



## Dan203

The Roamio remote is RF by default and will only work with the Roamio. However apparently there is some way to set it to IR mode in which case it should work with any TiVo. (Some said pressing TiVo + C set it to IR mode)


----------



## Surrealone

Dan203 said:


> The Roamio remote is RF by default and will only work with the Roamio. However apparently there is some way to set it to IR mode in which case it should work with any TiVo. (Some said pressing TiVo + C set it to IR mode)


Thanks Dan 
That did the trick press and hold TiVo + C untill red lights blinks 3 times I think.


----------



## JWhites

Let us know how it's working out, any performance differences between the S3 remote and the Roamio while using it on the S3?


----------



## Surrealone

I'm useing it on my Premiere and it works great. I'm keeping my slide remote on my roamio and useing my roamio remote on my premiere. I love the slide remote I like the wight and the fact thats it's a learning remote. Can't wait to see the next remote due out soon.


----------



## ppartekim

And here is another RF question since IR can technically support unlimited remotes per Tivo.

How many RF remotes can be used with one Roamio? 

I would like to leave one in the Master Bedroom and one in the Living Room so, don't have to play "where's the remote".


----------



## Surrealone

The new slide remote will be a game changer just like the S5


----------



## JWhites

Oh my. So aside from the RF feature, it's not really all that good compared to the Glo learning remote huh? I wonder if the remote finder feature works if the remote is in IR mode, or even how the remote finder works in general. Is there any battery life indication on the remote or on screen? I know the slide remote had a battery life meter in the System Info screen. Is anything there on the Roamio?


----------



## series5orpremier

How do you get back to RF mode? TiVo + C again?


----------



## series5orpremier

Nevermind, I found a user guide on the TiVo website. It's TiVo + D.


----------



## series5orpremier

Now if I could just "unpair" the Roamio from my Premiere IR remotes. Changing the remote codes doesn't work because Roamio seems to automatically change it's IR remote code to the same code as the last Tivo IR signal it detects.


----------



## lpwcomp

series5orpremier said:


> Now if I could just "unpair" the Roamio from my Premiere IR remotes. Changing the remote codes doesn't work because Roamio seems to automatically change it's IR remote code to the same code as the last Tivo IR signal it detects.


And not just when on the "System Information" screen? If so , that was an almighty stupid thing for TiVo to do.


----------



## JWhites

I wonder if the new TiVo remote has soft keys like the basic remote with the Premiere or hard keys like the glo remote with learning and backlighting...


----------



## series5orpremier

I think I have it squared away now. You have to make sure (1) the Roamio doesn't find it's way into it's system information screen while watching a Premiere and (2) when you purposely go to the Roamio system info screen make sure that no Tivo IR remote buttons get pushed. Otherwise your setup will get messed up.


----------



## JWhites

Surrealone said:


> The new slide remote will be a game changer just like the S5


Looks so similar to this, even the mute and record buttons are side by side. [media]http://www.gearculture.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/tivo-slide-remote1.jpg[/media]


----------



## Surrealone

JWhites said:


> Looks so similar to this, even the mute and record buttons are side by side. [media]http://www.gearculture.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/tivo-slide-remote1.jpg[/media]


That pic is the old slide remote. The new slide remote has a dial pad in the middle. Also the new remote has a moved the guide button and has a back button like the new roamio remote


----------



## JWhites

Oh I know, I was just saying how similar they both are with the slider closed. Here is what the new one looks like. [media]http://7554xysb4c4dxy7u.zippykid.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/tivo-roamio-slide-remote.jpg[/media]


----------



## crxssi

Surrealone said:


> The new slide remote will be a game changer just like the S5


No, the original Slide remote was a game changer. The "new" Slide remote is exactly the same with just the nav pad moved. How is that revolutionary compared to the original Slide?


----------



## Surrealone

crxssi said:


> No, the original Slide remote was a game changer. The "new" Slide remote is exactly the same with just the nav pad moved. How is that revolutionary compared to the original Slide?


The old slide was a game changer I agree never said it was not great. But it is discontinued and the new Slide will be IR and RF Right? And I hope will also be BT? also the buttons are moved on the new slide not just the NAV pad.


----------



## Dan203

I wonder if this new slide will use the same RF as the standard remote? Or if it'll be BT again and require a dongle?


----------



## jfh3

ppartekim said:


> And here is another RF question since IR can technically support unlimited remotes per Tivo.
> 
> How many RF remotes can be used with one Roamio?


Up to ten.


----------



## JWhites

Some speculation and hoping on my part. If the new slide remote uses Bluetooth or RF, maybe it will come with an optional dongle to bring Bluetooth or RF support to the Premiere and older devices. Maybe the dongle will have a button for Remote Finder functionality, though probably not.


----------



## JWhites

Surrealone, When the new remote is used on a non Roamio, what does the back button do and what does the left arrow button do. In contrast, when the Premium Glo learning remote is used on a Roamio, what does the left arrow button do. Is there any battery level indication on the remote? Soft rubber buttons or hard plastic buttons?


----------



## crxssi

Surrealone said:


> The old slide was a game changer I agree never said it was not great. But it is discontinued and the new Slide will be IR and RF Right?


The old Slide was also IR and RF.


----------



## crxssi

Dan203 said:


> I wonder if this new slide will use the same RF as the standard remote? Or if it'll be BT again and require a dongle?


THAT is the big question. For all we know, the new Roamio remote is Blutooth...


----------



## JWhites

Isn't Bluetooth considered a *R*adio *F*requency technology?
Wikipedia: Bluetooth is a wireless technology standard for exchanging data over short distances (using short-wavelength radio transmissions in the ISM band from 2400-2480 MHz)

So yeah crxssi may be on to something here.


----------



## Surrealone

crxssi said:


> THAT is the big question. For all we know, the new Roamio remote is Blutooth...


This has got me thinking if the Roamio has built in WiFi why not BT. Maybe a hidden trick on the new Roamio remote might unlock BT like Tivo + B
C and D are used to turn RF on and off. Gonna give it a go when I home


----------



## Surrealone

JWhites said:


> Surrealone, When the new remote is used on a non Roamio, what does the back button do and what does the left arrow button do. In contrast, when the Premium Glo learning remote is used on a Roamio, what does the left arrow button do. Is there any battery level indication on the remote? Soft rubber buttons or hard plastic buttons?


I have not had a chance to test this but I will tonight when I get home.


----------



## Surrealone

JWhites said:


> Surrealone, When the new remote is used on a non Roamio, what does the back button do and what does the left arrow button do. In contrast, when the Premium Glo learning remote is used on a Roamio, what does the left arrow button do. Is there any battery level indication on the remote? Soft rubber buttons or hard plastic buttons?


soft rubber and the the back button does nothing. Also weird is the new guide button the button that is used the most not being in the same place is odd. But overall I like it


----------



## JWhites

Hmm. Something I'll have to try out if I ever find a way of purchasing the remote separately. I usually buy one of something, see if I like it, then buy a truck load more if I do.

What about any battery level indication, or even a light on the remote for a button press?


----------



## Surrealone

no battery level on the remote itself but yes it has the red light that blinks to indecate a button push


----------



## innocentfreak

Battery level a least with the slide is under the system info screen.


----------



## JWhites

Thanks Surralone.

innocentfreak, I remember that and am wondering if that is the case with the Roamio's new remote as well?


----------



## Alanbrad

I like the new slide remote..slide is working well ?

Robot Vacuum


----------



## joelw

My new Roamio remote doesn't always work properly. At times I can press any of the buttons multiple times (including channel up & down), and nothing happens. Then, suddenly, it will work. My Premiere XL remote always seems to work on the Roamio. Could it be something to do with IR vs. RF? My unit is about 15 feet away, and there's nothing blocking the signal.


----------



## crxssi

joelw said:


> My new Roamio remote doesn't always work properly. At times I can press any of the buttons multiple times (including channel up & down), and nothing happens. Then, suddenly, it will work. My Premiere XL remote always seems to work on the Roamio. Could it be something to do with IR vs. RF? My unit is about 15 feet away, and there's nothing blocking the signal.


You could have interference.

I don't think we know what frequency is being used, but it is probably 2.4 Ghz, which is the same as WiFi B/G, Microwave ovens, cordless phones, bluetooth, etc...


----------



## joelw

I'm in my basement (man cave). Nothing else down here which could interfere. Interestingly, when this happens, I try the Premiere XL remote, and it works perfectly. The Roamio remote acts as if the batteries are dead, but they're not. The red light on the remote flashes, as well as the yellow indicator light on the Roamio, so the signal is reaching the unit. It just doesn't do anything! Very frustrating....


----------



## innocentfreak

Maybe the IR is bad in the remote assuming you mean you tried the Premiere XL remote on the Roamio. 

Have you tried the Roamio remote on the Premiere XL?


----------



## jscozz

So I am not clear on this... does the Roamio send both IR and RF at the same time or do you have to switch it between the two? If you have to switch it, how do I control TV volume and input with a single button press? If I have to switch to IR just to use those buttons, that is a pain in the butt! Am I misunderstanding something here?


----------



## JWhites

crxssi said:


> You could have interference.
> 
> I don't think we know what frequency is being used, but it is probably 2.4 Ghz, which is the same as WiFi B/G, Microwave ovens, cordless phones, bluetooth, etc...


I would like to think that because the Roamio can use wifi that the remote and stuff would specifically be made immune to 2.4GHz interference.


----------



## aaronwt

Here is the TiVo support page for the Romaio Remote

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2719



> ...When you press buttons on the remote, the activity indicator flashes different colors to indicate what kind of signal the remote is sending:
> 
> If the activity indicator flashes red, the remote is sending IR commands to the DVR.
> If the activity indicator flashes amber, the remote is paired and is sending RF commands to the DVR....


----------



## jscozz

Thanks. I just read through the entire remote doc... but it still does not say anywhere that in RF mode it will send IR to TV for Input, volume, etc. Does anyone know if RF mode is ONLY for the Tivo functions, and does not affect non-tivo buttons like volume, mute, input?


----------



## aaronwt

It should be sending IR for those buttons if it's like past remotes.

I didn't set mine up for my receiver yet. I guess I might as well do it now.


----------



## aaronwt

OK I just set the remote up for use with my Denon receiver. Once I set it up then the yellow circle on the TiVo flashes with every button press, whether the buttons for the Denon or the buttons used with the TiVo. But it is only flashing amber with all of these button press. Which according to the remote control support page is IR. Even if I cover the IR window of the remote it will still control the TiVo. 

So it is sending IR to the Denon and RF to the TiVo. I am going to turn this off though because the circles on the TiVo are huge and it's annoying to see the circle flash with every button press. I guess I will need to use some light dims on my Romaio Pro.

EDIT: Hmm.. maybe I just didn't notice the amber circle flashing before?


----------



## ufo4sale

Excuse my ignorance but why does it matter how the TiVo receives the signal If both are being received?


----------



## crxssi

jscozz said:


> Thanks. I just read through the entire remote doc... but it still does not say anywhere that in RF mode it will send IR to TV for Input, volume, etc. Does anyone know if RF mode is ONLY for the Tivo functions, and does not affect non-tivo buttons like volume, mute, input?


It is in RF mode by default and only sends IR for the TV/amp power/volume/source.

The TiVo commands are never both IR and RF, it is one or the other, and the default is RF. You can switch it into all IR mode if you would (which is blech).

And just because you claim to "no other devices" in your cave, doesn't mean there isn't potential interference....


----------



## cyberbeach

Surrealone said:


> Also weird is the new guide button the button that is used the most not being in the same place is odd. But overall I like it


The thing about moving the guide button:

On the one hand, it's in a better place on the Roamio Remote (under select) - easier to get to without accidentally pressing Live TV or Info, or hitting Guide when you mean to hit Live TV or Info.

On the other hand, I stashed my new Roamio Remote away to await the day when all the remotes have the new Guide button location. I can learn and change, but I can't deal with different locations on different remotes in different rooms. The Mini still has the Guide button at the old location, as do my Premiere backlit remotes.

When the new slide comes out, I can get one of those.

Also one more thing: the Roamio Remote isn't backlit. So that makes it a free throwaway remote, not a "serious" remote. It belongs in the box with the cables you didn't use so that it's safely there when it comes time to sell it.

Thinking of the Roamio Pro, who's going to buy a $600 DVR and then use a non-backlit remote with it?


----------



## cyberbeach

aaronwt said:


> OK I just set the remote up for use with my Denon receiver.


I have my remotes set up to control the volume on my Denon and Sony receivers (different rooms), but I've never gotten the remotes to turn the receiver on/off, have you?


----------



## JWhites

cyberbeach said:


> Also one more thing: the Roamio Remote isn't backlit. So that makes it a free throwaway remote, not a "serious" remote. It belongs in the box with the cables you didn't use so that it's safely there when it comes time to sell it.
> 
> Thinking of the Roamio Pro, who's going to buy a $600 DVR and then use a non-backlit remote with it?


I wish they'd give me a remote instead of throwing it away  How could they not have the damn thing for sale yet? I agree I do wish it was backlit and honestly have no idea why they would go so backwards in this. I mean even regarding the button locations, it feels like a slap in the face at tradition.


----------



## lessd

My Roamio Plus does not want to set up to my Plus remote using RF, after the first button press the amber light blinks for some time, and the next button push gives me the same amber blinking, but no RF, pushed the find me Roamio button and the button light up but the remote does not give any sound. What am I doing incorrectly.


----------



## generaltso

Surrealone said:


> Also weird is the new guide button the button that is used the most not being in the same place is odd.


The moved Guide Button seems to be one of the biggest complaints about the new remote. But I honestly didn't even notice it because I guess I never use the guide. Do people really use the guide that much? Does it have any purpose if you NEVER watch live TV?


----------



## MScottC

What amazes me on this forum is the comments from people who just assume that because they don't use a feature nobody uses it. Yes, a lot of us use the guide. Yes a lot of us use "live TV." And no we are not any less TiVo wise than you are. I've been using TiVo since 1999, and I use all the features that my device is capable of. Don't chide others who do differently than you do.


----------



## bodosom

generaltso said:


> Do people really use the guide that much? Does it have any purpose if you NEVER watch live TV?


1) Hard to say.
2) Of course.


----------



## crxssi

generaltso said:


> Do people really use the guide that much? Does it have any purpose if you NEVER watch live TV?


Exactly how is one to discover new programs without the guide? Perhaps something is captured through suggestions, but perhaps not.

I tend to use the guide about once a month or so to look through everything offered in primetime on my favorite channels (such as NatGeo, History, Science, Epic, etc) to see what is coming. Much of what I watch are NOT series, they are "specials".... one-offs, and those can only be known about with research.


----------



## innocentfreak

crxssi said:


> Exactly how is one to discover new programs without the guide? Perhaps something is captured through suggestions, but perhaps not.
> 
> I tend to use the guide about once a month or so to look through everything offered in primetime on my favorite channels (such as NatGeo, History, Science, Epic, etc) to see what is coming. Much of what I watch are NOT series, they are "specials".... one-offs, and those can only be known about with research.


http://thefutoncritic.com/listings/2013/09/premieres/

I go through this every weekend and schedule anything for the next week or so that looks interesting.


----------



## generaltso

MScottC said:


> What amazes me on this forum is the comments from people who just assume that because they don't use a feature nobody uses it. Yes, a lot of us use the guide. Yes a lot of us use "live TV." And no we are not any less TiVo wise than you are. I've been using TiVo since 1999, and I use all the features that my device is capable of. Don't chide others who do differently than you do.


Wow. I wasn't trying to chide anyone. I was asking what I thought was a legitimate question because I was interested in the answer. I do see some answers that make sense, so I'm glad I asked because that may be a reason for me to start looking in the guide once in a while. Sorry if I offended you with my question.


----------



## generaltso

crxssi said:


> I tend to use the guide about once a month or so to look through everything offered in primetime on my favorite channels (such as NatGeo, History, Science, Epic, etc) to see what is coming. Much of what I watch are NOT series, they are "specials".... one-offs, and those can only be known about with research.


Makes sense. I usually look on the Internet for new shows that I might like to record, but I bet I would find a lot of things that might be of interest if I scan through the guide every once in a while, which I never really thought of. At least I won't have to get used to the new button placement since I was never used to where it was before


----------



## temitch

Where is the IR sensor on the Roamio Pro? I want to block it so the unit only accepts RF commands. I have a second Tivo Premier setup to use for ota broadcasts and don't want the Roamio to respond to it's ir comands.


----------



## tivogurl

Where do I get the codes to setup my Roamio's remote to control my TV's power, etc? No manual shipped with my Basic.


----------



## innocentfreak

temitch said:


> Where is the IR sensor on the Roamio Pro? I want to block it so the unit only accepts RF commands. I have a second Tivo Premier setup to use for ota broadcasts and don't want the Roamio to respond to it's ir comands.


You should just map each remote to a different address.



tivogurl said:


> Where do I get the codes to setup my Roamio's remote to control my TV's power, etc? No manual shipped with my Basic.


Under settings, there is an option to program the remote which tells you how and the codes to try.


----------



## lpwcomp

tivogurl said:


> Where do I get the codes to setup my Roamio's remote to control my TV's power, etc? No manual shipped with my Basic.


From the same place they have always been - the remote control setup screens.


----------



## tivogurl

lpwcomp said:


> From the same place they have always been - the remote control setup screens.


Which are where? I didn't know a TiVo had remote control setup screens.


----------



## TC25D

tivogurl said:


> Where do I get the codes to setup my Roamio's remote to control my TV's power, etc? No manual shipped with my Basic.


Instructions are on the TiVo site. One of the FAQs I think and as others said, under Settings.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I want to use my new Roamio with my Harmony 880. I also will have my old Quad Elite Premiere in the same room which is already set to IR code #1. Will using the old method as described here

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/285

change the Roamio to IR code #2 so I don't have conflicts with my Quad Elite?

and if so, do I first have to change it from RF to IR as described in post #3 in this thread?


----------



## lpwcomp

tivogurl said:


> Which are where? I didn't know a TiVo had remote control setup screens.


Under "Settings", as innocentfreak said.


----------



## mrizzo80

cyberbeach said:


> I have my remotes set up to control the volume on my Denon and Sony receivers (different rooms), but I've never gotten the remotes to turn the receiver on/off, have you?


I have a Denon 887 and the Glo remote that came with my Elite can definitely turn the Denon on/off by pressing the "TV Pwr" button. I haven't attempted to setup the Roamio remote to do this yet though.


----------



## reneg

jfh3 said:


> Originally Posted by ppartekim View Post
> 
> And here is another RF question since IR can technically support unlimited remotes per Tivo.
> 
> How many RF remotes can be used with one Roamio?
> 
> 
> 
> Up to ten.
Click to expand...

With my current Tivo, we have 'his' and 'her' remotes to control the same Tivo, so being able to support up to ten Roamio RF remotes is great, however how does one purchase a second Roamio RF remote?

Not finding it under accessories on the Tivo website.


----------



## 8bitbarbarian

reneg said:


> With my current Tivo, we have 'his' and 'her' remotes to control the same Tivo, so being able to support up to ten Roamio RF remotes is great, however how does one purchase a second Roamio RF remote?
> 
> Not finding it under accessories on the Tivo website.


YES - and along the his and hers home happiness lines can another flavor Tivo remote work? Like a Premiere or Glo extra remote from Weakknees? Those of course would just be IR but still work with the official Roamio RF remote on a single Roamio unit?

I was looking for the RF remote, too and couldn't find them.


----------



## BruceShultes

8bitbarbarian said:


> YES - and along the his and hers home happiness lines can another flavor Tivo remote work? Like a Premiere or Glo extra remote from Weakknees? Those of course would just be IR but still work with the official Roamio RF remote on a single Roamio unit?
> 
> I was looking for the RF remote, too and couldn't find them.


Yes, you can use a Premiere or Glo remote.

I am using a Harmony 900 with mine.


----------



## reneg

BruceShultes said:


> Yes, you can use a Premiere or Glo remote.
> 
> I am using a Harmony 900 with mine.


Aren't Premiere and Glo remotes both IR remotes? If I want to use RF mode, it doesn't sound to me like those options will work.


----------



## aaronwt

reneg said:


> Aren't Premiere and Glo remotes both IR remotes? If I want to use RF mode, it doesn't sound to me like those options will work.


It will work with the IR remotes as well as the RF remotes at the same time.


----------



## JasonD

you go to settings on the Tivo setup screen and look for remote setup- I think, thats what I did.


----------



## aaronwt

I didn't go to any menu. The RF remote worked fine, and my Harmony remote and also my S4/S3/S2 remotes worked fine with the Roamio Pro too. I didn't need to set anything for them both to work properly.

This was the case with my original Roamio Pro as well as the replacement.


----------



## 8bitbarbarian

I picked up a Premiere remote to go with my Roamio remote (and maintain marriage bliss). I definitely like the Roamio remote better. More compact mainly. The button layout is a little confusing between the two but we are coming off 13 years of Sony Series 1 remote so there are many new things to learn.

I'll probably buy another Roamio remote when somebody starts selling them. The RF is handy and the more compact design fits my wife's hand better. Both of them were easy to set up to control the tv.


----------



## A J Ricaud

8bitbarbarian said:


> I'll probably buy another Roamio remote when somebody starts selling them. The RF is handy and the more compact design fits my wife's hand better. Both of them were easy to set up to control the tv.


I just ordered a Roamio remote from Tivo.com. It's in the Shop Products, Accessories page on the main screen:

https://tivo.com/shop/detail/roamio-remote

Interestingly, Tivo support told me that they were only available with new units.


----------



## reneg

Glad to see that Tivo is now offering a Roamio remote.


----------



## 8bitbarbarian

A J Ricaud said:


> I just ordered a Roamio remote from Tivo.com. It's in the Shop Products, Accessories page on the main screen:
> 
> https://tivo.com/shop/detail/roamio-remote
> 
> Interestingly, Tivo support told me that they were only available with new units.


D'oh!!

I am pretty sure that wasn't there last Sunday when i ordered the premiere remote.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## socrplyr

8bitbarbarian said:


> D'oh!!
> 
> I am pretty sure that wasn't there last Sunday when i ordered the premiere remote.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


I didn't see it either. 

Anyone with one in IR mode know if it will work with a Mini?
I would like a remote with single layout for the whole house.


----------



## A J Ricaud

8bitbarbarian said:


> D'oh!!
> 
> I am pretty sure that wasn't there last Sunday when i ordered the premiere remote.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


You are right, it wasn't there then. I saw it on Tue.


----------



## Jeremy5

socrplyr said:


> I didn't see it either.
> 
> Anyone with one in IR mode know if it will work with a Mini?
> I would like a remote with single layout for the whole house.


Great idea :up:

I just tried it and it works fine. Ordering two now, the guide button in different places has gotten me more than once.


----------



## aaronwt

I'm surprised the Roamio RF/IR remote is being sold at the same price as the other IR remotes TiVo sells. I figured they would charge more for it.


----------



## HarperVision

aaronwt said:


> I'm surprised the Roamio RF/IR remote is being sold at the same price as the other IR remotes TiVo sells. I figured they would charge more for it.


Shhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Surrealone

Well let's hope now that the Roamio remote is up for sale on the site the new will be out SOON!!!!!


----------



## TC25D

Surrealone said:


> Well let's hope now that the Roamio remote is up for sale on the site the new will be out SOON!!!!!


----------



## HarperVision

I think he means something like a new slide type remote.


----------



## Surrealone

Oops yes the new slide remote


----------



## DarcyM

innocentfreak said:


> You should just map each remote to a different address..


Hmm pretty much faced with same problem, Premiere and Roamio in the same room, programmed the Premiere remote with a different remote address, but the Roamio remote doesn't seem to allow you to change the ir remote address and for whatever reason it randomly sends ir commands rather then rf so it affects the Premiere because it uses remote address 0 on ir. If I change the Roamio remote to ir mode and then do the tivo+pause combo to program the remote it doesn't work. Other then use two Premiere remotes, any other suggestions?


----------



## aaronwt

DarcyM said:


> Hmm pretty much faced with same problem, Premiere and Roamio in the same room, programmed the Premiere remote with a different remote address, but the Roamio remote doesn't seem to allow you to change the ir remote address and for whatever reason it randomly sends ir commands rather then rf so it affects the Premiere because it uses remote address 0 on ir. If I change the Roamio remote to ir mode and then do the tivo+pause combo to program the remote it doesn't work. Other then use two Premiere remotes, any other suggestions?


I'm having no issues with the Roamio remote affecting my two tuner Premiere in the same room. I don't use the remote very often, but when i do, the Premiere never responds to it. The only thing i did with the Roamio remote was enter the code so it would work with my Denon receiver. Maybe you need to start from scratch and put the Roamio remote back in RF mode?


----------



## DarcyM

aaronwt said:


> I'm having no issues with the Roamio remote affecting my two tuner Premiere in the same room. I don't use the remote very often, but when i do, the Premiere never responds to it. The only thing i did with the Roamio remote was enter the code so it would work with my Denon receiver. Maybe you need to start from scratch and put the Roamio remote back in RF mode?


It's definitely in RF mode. It just likes to randomly send one or two commands via IR which happens to be at remote code 0 which the Premiere responds to. I called TiVo about it and the tech guy said it shouldn't be dropping out of RF mode like that and so to look for interference and or low batteries. Replaced the batteries and it still happens. Haven't figured out what may be interfering yet as there is no cordless phone, cell phone, router, or such near by to cause interference at such close range between the remote and Roamio. I had suggested that they should of put the ability of the IR mode to be programmed to a different remote code for the IR, but he kind of blew that off as it "shouldn't be dropping out of RF mode" .. thats all well and good, but it does. So I have had to (unfortunately) resort to programming the Premiere remote for each TiVo when I want to access it and just use the IR until I can figure it out. Not sure it's worth the cost in shipping to have TiVo replace the remote.


----------



## Gary-B

DarcyM said:


> It's definitely in RF mode. It just likes to randomly send one or two commands via IR which happens to be at remote code 0 which the Premiere responds to. I called TiVo about it and the tech guy said it shouldn't be dropping out of RF mode like that and so to look for interference and or low batteries. Replaced the batteries and it still happens. Haven't figured out what may be interfering yet as there is no cordless phone, cell phone, router, or such near by to cause interference at such close range between the remote and Roamio. I had suggested that they should of put the ability of the IR mode to be programmed to a different remote code for the IR, but he kind of blew that off as it "shouldn't be dropping out of RF mode" .. thats all well and good, but it does. So I have had to (unfortunately) resort to programming the Premiere remote for each TiVo when I want to access it and just use the IR until I can figure it out. Not sure it's worth the cost in shipping to have TiVo replace the remote.


The remote droping out of RF mode is a know problem. It's not the remote but the Box itself. Tivo is working on a software fix for this.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508587


----------



## innocentfreak

Also to reprogram the remote to a different address you need to switch to IR mode. Program the address, and switch back the RF mode.


----------



## DarcyM

Gary-B said:


> The remote droping out of RF mode is a know problem. It's not the remote but the Box itself. Tivo is working on a software fix for this.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508587


That would definitely be nice if it can be fixed via an update to the box as it would solve the problem.



innocentfreak said:


> Also to reprogram the remote to a different address you need to switch to IR mode. Program the address, and switch back the RF mode.


Thats what I thought too, you can't program a different remote address code when in IR mode. If you go into IR mode and then press tivo+pause it does not go into program mode. Thats one reason I had called TiVo to see if the buttons to do the program mode had changed.


----------



## Jeremy5

Did anyone else here order a Roamio remote? My order from September 28 still hasn't shipped


----------



## Richard A

Jeremy5 said:


> Did anyone else here order a Roamio remote? My order from September 28 still hasn't shipped


My order from September 25th hasn't shipped either.


----------



## A J Ricaud

Richard A said:


> My order from September 25th hasn't shipped either.


+1, although it's status changed from "Received" to "Processing Order" and the option to cancel is gone. Maybe soon, I hope.


----------



## bradleys

I have a replacement remote coming - and yes, it did change to Order Processing.

The CSR did tell me they didn't have any in stock and it would be a few days before it they shipped.


----------



## A J Ricaud

Mine has shipped!


----------



## MisterWho

bradleys said:


> I have a replacement remote coming - and yes, it did change to Order Processing.
> 
> The CSR did tell me they didn't have any in stock and it would be a few days before it they shipped.


How did you get a Roamio replacement remote? They are telling me flat out "no" right now. My Thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509994


----------



## MisterWho

innocentfreak said:


> Battery level a least with the slide is under the system info screen.


Oh, and forgot to ask about this too.

My Roamio gives "unknown" under system info screen for RF remote battery level using stock Roamio remote. This the same for everyone else? I'm having remote issues at the moment.


----------



## aaronwt

MisterWho said:


> Oh, and forgot to ask about this too.
> 
> My Roamio gives "unknown" under system info screen for RF remote battery level using stock Roamio remote. This the same for everyone else? I'm having remote issues at the moment.


It was the same for me with the included Roamio remote. When I connected the USB adapter for my Slide remote then it started showing the percentage. Of course that percentage is for the slide remote though and not the Roamio remote.


----------



## Jeremy5

The two I ordered have finally shipped from Texas.


----------



## A J Ricaud

MisterWho said:


> How did you get a Roamio replacement remote? They are telling me flat out "no" right now. My Thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509994


Look here: https://tivo.com/shop/detail/roamio-remote

You can find in "Shop Products", "Accessories" and scrolling down.


----------



## bradleys

Arrived today!


----------



## innocentfreak

DarcyM said:


> Thats what I thought too, you can't program a different remote address code when in IR mode. If you go into IR mode and then press tivo+pause it does not go into program mode. Thats one reason I had called TiVo to see if the buttons to do the program mode had changed.


Yes you can. My Roamio Pro has the address I assigned.


----------



## DarcyM

innocentfreak said:


> Yes you can. My Roamio Pro has the address I assigned.


Yes, the TiVo itself can be set to respond to a different IR remote address code, but you can not program the Roamio remote's IR mode to a different code. If you change it into IR mode then do the tivo+pause buttons to put the remote into programming mode like you can the Premiere's remote, it does not go into programming mode so you can set it. I called TiVo and the tech confirmed you can not change the IR remote code on the remote as it was pretty much designed for you to use it in RF mode with the Roamio.


----------



## MisterWho

A J Ricaud said:


> Look here: https://tivo.com/shop/detail/roamio-remote
> 
> You can find in "Shop Products", "Accessories" and scrolling down.


Yeah, believe me, I know they are selling them for $30 as that was the response given by Customer Support in regards to mine that stopped working. I was told that warranty replacements weren't available but they were for sale on their online store! After help from TivoMargret, I now have a replacement on order but I did learn something interesting: *Tivo does not honor their equipment warranty when the Tivo is purchased from anyone but them*. They stated "it is standard policy to initially refer customers to replace their defective equipment from the original place of purchase while you're within your 30 day money back guarantee." I purchased my stock Roamio from Weakness on 8/25 so should have been covered under Tivo's warranty but they insisted I had to have them replace my remote. I was told that if I bought from Best Buy I would have to take the remote back for a replacement to them (like they have a basket of them waiting to be swapped out). This was confirmed by several agents over several calls, chats, and emails.


----------



## innocentfreak

DarcyM said:


> Yes, the TiVo itself can be set to respond to a different IR remote address code, but you can not program the Roamio remote's IR mode to a different code. If you change it into IR mode then do the tivo+pause buttons to put the remote into programming mode like you can the Premiere's remote, it does not go into programming mode so you can set it. I called TiVo and the tech confirmed you can not change the IR remote code on the remote as it was pretty much designed for you to use it in RF mode with the Roamio.


I don't know what to tell you since mine works. My Roamio Remote in IR mode only controls my Pro, and I have multiple TiVos in the same room.


----------



## bradleys

Just so you do not have to go searching for it...

*To pair a different remote to your DVR*

You can control the Roamio Series DVR with a different remote or transfer the remote to another DVR by performing these steps:

_*Prepare the DVR for pairing:*_
1.Press the Live TV button to go to Live TV.
2.Press Clear, Enter, Clear, 220, Clear.

_*Put the Roamio remote into Allow Pairing mode:*_
Press and hold the TiVo+Back buttons until the activity indicator light turns red. The remote control will then send pairing requests for 30 seconds (as indicated by the flashing amber activity indicator).

The remote will pair with any DVR that is accepting pairing requests.


----------



## bradleys

MisterWho said:


> Yeah, believe me, I know they are selling them for $30 as that was the response given by Customer Support in regards to mine that stopped working. I was told that warranty replacements weren't available but they were for sale on their online store! After help from TivoMargret, I now have a replacement on order but I did learn something interesting: *Tivo does not honor their equipment warranty when the Tivo is purchased from anyone but them*. They stated "it is standard policy to initially refer customers to replace their defective equipment from the original place of purchase while you're within your 30 day money back guarantee." I purchased my stock Roamio from Weakness on 8/25 so should have been covered under Tivo's warranty but they insisted I had to have them replace my remote. I was told that if I bought from Best Buy I would have to take the remote back for a replacement to them (like they have a basket of them waiting to be swapped out). This was confirmed by several agents over several calls, chats, and emails.


Huh?

My remote had a button that didn't work and they sent me a new one with no problems at all. I purchased my Roamio from Best Buy.

Either you missunderstood or a CR gave you some bad information. They did not have the ability to do a Warrenty return because it wasn't in their system yet - so they did a store order for me and refunded the purchase and shipping price.

He was very clear at the time that they were back ordered and it would be a few days before the remote would be shipped.

No escalation and no hassels. I recieved my new Remote yesterday and paired it wth my TiVo - works great.

Bottom Line, TiVo does warrenty units purchased from retailers and has since the beginning.


----------



## MisterWho

bradleys said:


> Huh?
> 
> Either you missunderstood or a CR gave you some bad information. They did not have the ability to do a Warrenty return because it wasn't in their system yet - so they did a store order for me and refunded the purchase and shipping price.
> 
> Bottom Line, TiVo does warrenty units purchased from retailers and has since the beginning.


Hey, I hear ya; I was as disappointed as you are incredulous regarding this. I have the chat transcripts, phone logs, and email responses from as many as five Customer Service reps and a total of seven support ticket numbers assigned to this single issue that document their stance of "take it back to where you bought it."

Though disappointing, I recognize the need to play Customer Support Roulette with companies and often do so to get the needed support as one support rep may have more knowledge and experience than another. This time, I failed at every turn. Even reading the warranty to them as well as the list of authorized retailers directly from tivo.com did not convince them to change their stance.

Ours are two different experiences and I just wanted to share mine as a warning to others who may not have the persistence to see the issue through to a resolution and give up on their just bought, brand new tivo unit because of the non service received.


----------



## bradleys

MisterWho said:


> Hey, I hear ya; I was as disappointed as you are incredulous regarding this. I have the chat transcripts, phone logs, and email responses from as many as five Customer Service reps and a total of seven support ticket numbers assigned to this single issue that document their stance of "take it back to where you bought it."
> 
> Though disappointing, I recognize the need to play Customer Support Roulette with companies and often do so to get the needed support as one support rep may have more knowledge and experience than another. This time, I failed at every turn. Even reading the warranty to them as well as the list of authorized retailers directly from tivo.com did not convince them to change their stance.
> 
> Ours are two different experiences and I just wanted to share mine as a warning to others who may not have the persistence to see the issue through to a resolution and give up on their just bought, brand new tivo unit because of the non service received.


As I think about it, I am wondering when this happened... I called in the morning on October 2nd and the CSR said he could not get me one because it wasn't available for them to order yet - they expected the online store to be updated later in the day - and that he would have to call me back.

He called me later in that afternoon... He still couldn't do a warranty return, but I was able to purchase it and they credited the cost back to me.

Prior to that, you may have been caught in a situation where the CSR had no options for replacing your remote.

I think being honest with you would have been better then telling you they wouldn't warranty it.

Oh, he did say I could go back to Best Buy for a quicker return, but I told him I wasn't interested in resetting the TiVo, boxing it back up and going through the hassle of moving my lifetime sub, just for a remote button that wouldn't fire!


----------



## lessd

Gary-B said:


> The remote droping out of RF mode is a know problem. It's not the remote but the Box itself. Tivo is working on a software fix for this.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508587


I hope what you are saying is true but I had two Roamios and one worked in RF mode the other would go in and out of RF mode, tried everything I could think of, so I know it was not a bad remote as I could get both remotes to RF syn to the working Roamio and both remotes would not RF syn to the bad Roamio, took the both Roamios apart and switched the little RF plug in board between both Roamios and the problem followed the little plug in board. If software can correct the problem great !! (The little plug in PC board is under the hard drive and goes into the front panel area through a metal slot.)


----------



## TC25D

Dumb question....

Received my extra Roamio Remote today. The light at the top of the remote continues to blink yellow long after the command has been executed. On the original Roamio, the light blinks yellow once when the key is pressed.

Any ideas?


----------



## uw69

TC25D said:


> Dumb question....
> 
> Received my extra Roamio Remote today. The light at the top of the remote continues to blink yellow long after the command has been executed. On the original Roamio, the light blinks yellow once when the key is pressed.
> 
> Any ideas?


Is it paired with your Roamio?


----------



## TC25D

uw69 said:


> Is it paired with your Roamio?


I followed the procedure listed above and when I press and hold the TiVo+Back buttons, the light blinks yellow but never turns red.


----------



## A J Ricaud

TC25D said:


> I followed the procedure listed above and when I press and hold the TiVo+Back buttons, the light blinks yellow but never turns red.


Same here. Are these remotes bad or are the directions for pairing bad? I don't think it's operator error.


----------



## TC25D

I bought 2 remotes, one so my wife and I can each have one for use with the Roamio in the living room and one to replace the remote shipped with the Mini.

I have a hard time believing both remotes are bad.


----------



## mike1273

I ordered another remote for my plus yesterday at 3PM with standard delivery and received it at 1PM today in Houston!

So far, both work fine in rf mode.


----------



## 1283

Just got my Roamio yesterday. RF mode worked fine, but the remote finder did not work. I replaced the batteries, shut off the WiFi router, etc. I gave up and was going to call TiVo for replacement today. And then it started working for no apparent reason.


----------



## hybucket

I've just ordered the Roamio basic, and have been reading thru all this about the remotes. Not being too bright, here are a couple of stupid questions before the unit arrives:
IR and RF....what do the current remotes use?
Will the older remotes work on the Roamio (not that I want them to)?
I will have three TiVO units operating...can I set the Roamio to...say...code 3, use the Roamio remote, and not have the Roamio affect other units? I have the other units/remotes set on 1 and 2. 
Would I want to leave it on IR or RF? 
I'm confused.


----------



## rainwater

1) The Roamio remotes can do both but it should auto pair and use RF by default. There are ways to manually set it to IR or RF.
2) Yes, older remotes work just fine. The new remotes have a back button but that is really the only difference. 
3) Sure but if the Roamio remote is in RF mode there is no need to set the remote code (it only affects IR). You can set the remote code on the Roamio just like any other TiVo. However, you will have to use a non Roamio remote to do this easily since when it is in RF mode the remote code does not matter.
4) RF will work through obstructions (no line of sight is needed). So if you are using the Roamio remote, you will want to leave it in RF mode.


----------



## hybucket

rainwater said:


> 1) The Roamio remotes can do both but it should auto pair and use RF by default. There are ways to manually set it to IR or RF.
> 2) Yes, older remotes work just fine. The new remotes have a back button but that is really the only difference.
> 3) Sure but if the Roamio remote is in RF mode there is no need to set the remote code (it only affects IR). You can set the remote code on the Roamio just like any other TiVo. However, you will have to use a non Roamio remote to do this easily since when it is in RF mode the remote code does not matter.
> 4) RF will work through obstructions (no line of sight is needed). So if you are using the Roamio remote, you will want to leave it in RF mode.


So...from what I get, the Roamio remote is set to RF, and the older remotes run on IR. 
What I'd really like to do is use a Universal remote with the Roamio, as I do now with the other two TiVOs. My plan is to set the Roamio code to #2, which is what I currently use on my Premiere, which I will eventually retire, and use the Universal remote set to the #2 code for the Roamio. I have an older remote I would use and set with the Premiere to #3 until I retire it. Does this sound reasonable and do-able?


----------



## rainwater

hybucket said:


> So...from what I get, the Roamio remote is set to RF, and the older remotes run on IR.
> What I'd really like to do is use a Universal remote with the Roamio, as I do now with the other two TiVOs. My plan is to set the Roamio code to #2, which is what I currently use on my Premiere, which I will eventually retire, and use the Universal remote set to the #2 code for the Roamio. I have an older remote I would use and set with the Premiere to #3 until I retire it. Does this sound reasonable and do-able?


Sure. Using a remote code like 2 is the same on the Roamio. But like I said, you will just need to use another remote besides the Roamio remote to set the remote code (just go to System Information with the remote you currently have set to 2 and hit any button to set it).


----------



## hybucket

rainwater said:


> Sure. Using a remote code like 2 is the same on the Roamio. But like I said, you will just need to use another remote besides the Roamio remote to set the remote code (just go to System Information with the remote you currently have set to 2 and hit any button to set it).


You are a fountain of information.
Forgive my ignorance, but, you mean, all I have to do (for code) when I get the Roamio is go to the SI screen, point the #2 remote at it, hit ANY button, and that will set it to #2 so I can use THAT remote on it???


----------



## rainwater

hybucket said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but, you mean, all I have to do (for code) when I get the Roamio is go to the SI screen, point the #2 remote at it, hit ANY button, and that will set it to #2 so I can use THAT remote on it???


Yes. When on the System Info screen, the TiVo will listen to any remote command no matter what remote code is used and it will set it's remote code to whatever is being used by the remote. So if you already have a remote configured with remote code 2, you do not need to make any changes to the remote but just need to set the remote code on the TiVo itself.


----------



## keenanSR

Looking for some help with remote pairing. It seems no matter what I do both the Roamio and my Series 3 always get set to the same remote address, or the Roamio gets reset back to "0". I never had this problem when running a Series 3 and a TiVo HD. I've used the Series 3 remote to set the addresses and made sure the IR sensors were covered of the unit not being set.

My main remote is a Harmony which may complicate matters. I've read the above and more about remote setting elsewhere and as I noted never had trouble before, until I got the Roamio.

Any help, I'm sure I'm missing something easy, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 1283

Put the Roamio remote in IR mode first (TiVo-C). The rest of the process should be the same as other TiVos. After IR pairing is done, then you can switch back to RF mode (TiVo-D).


----------



## keenanSR

c3 said:


> Put the Roamio remote in IR mode first (TiVo-C). The rest of the process should be the same as other TiVos. After IR pairing is done, then you can switch back to RF mode (TiVo-D).


But if I'm reading the previous posts correctly I need to use a TiVo remote other than the Roamio remote when setting the address?


----------



## rainwater

keenanSR said:


> But if I'm reading the previous posts correctly I need to use a TiVo remote other than the Roamio remote when setting the address?


Not if you put it in IR mode. However, if you don't want to deal with pairing/re-pairing the remote it is easier to use another remote.


----------



## 1283

keenanSR said:


> But if I'm reading the previous posts correctly I need to use a TiVo remote other than the Roamio remote when setting the address?


Once the remote is in the IR mode, you can use TiVo-Pause and then 1/2/3/etc. to set the IR code, just like other IR-only TiVo remotes.


----------



## 1283

rainwater said:


> However, if you don't want to deal with pairing/re-pairing the remote it is easier to use another remote.


Shouldn't the Roamio remote be paired in the IR mode anyway, even if you intend to use it in the RF mode? When the remote does not get an acknowledgement back, it starts to transmit an IR signal which may be recognized by other TiVos.


----------



## keenanSR

When I put the Roamio remote into IR mode and then go to the System screen to set the code the remote does not operate as non-Roamio remotes do, it doesn't blink when holding Pause and TiVo buttons, nothing happens. If I follow through with the procedure even without that setup blinking it does not change the address.

And to provide more info on my situation, I plan to use a Harmony 880 as my remote, my TiVo remotes are not used at all on a daily basis. This is what I've done in the past with a Series 3 and an HD and never had a problem.

Thanks


----------



## 1283

1. Navigate to the system info screen.
2. Take the remote to another room.
3. TiVo-C for IR mode.
4. TiVo-Pause until the LED is lit. Then press 1/2/3/etc. to set the code. LED should blink.
5. Go back to the TiVo and press up/down to set/see the IR code, which should be the same as what you just set on the remote.
6. Exit the system info screen.


----------



## keenanSR

c3 said:


> 1. Navigate to the system info screen.
> 2. Take the remote to another room.
> 3. TiVo-C for IR mode.
> 4. TiVo-Pause until the LED is lit. Then press 1/2/3/etc. to set the code. LED should blink.
> 5. Go back to the TiVo and press up/down to set/see the IR code, which should be the same as what you just set on the remote.
> 6. Exit the system info screen.


This is with the Roamio remote? No. 4 never happens, when pressing TiVo-Pause I never get a red LED, only when I release the buttons does the red light blink.

I pulled the batteries and tried again, same result.


----------



## David Knowles

Hello,

Question on the Roamio remote (my new Roamio is on it's way) which I probably should have asked before I bought

Can I use IR and RF at the same time? I have a system that sends the signals to another room. This sends the remote signals as well and it uses a IR blaster to operate the Tivo.

Will this still work?

Thanks


----------



## 1283

keenanSR said:


> This is with the Roamio remote? No. 4 never happens, when pressing TiVo-Pause I never get a red LED, only when I release the buttons does the red light blink.
> 
> I pulled the batteries and tried again, same result.


I just tested my Roamio remote. The behavior that I described is correct.


----------



## 1283

David Knowles said:


> Can I use IR and RF at the same time?


yes


----------



## David Knowles

Perfect!!

Thank you.

I am anxious to get it.

I was going to go to Best Buy to buy it, but Tivo offered me $50 off the Plus...


----------



## HarperVision

David Knowles said:


> Perfect!! Thank you. I am anxious to get it. I was going to go to Best Buy to buy it, but Tivo offered me $50 off the Plus...


Best Buy probably would have price matched that. The one's near me are awesome that way. They even match Amazon!


----------



## Devx

David Knowles said:


> Hello,
> 
> Question on the Roamio remote (my new Roamio is on it's way) which I probably should have asked before I bought
> 
> Can I use IR and RF at the same time? I have a system that sends the signals to another room. This sends the remote signals as well and it uses a IR blaster to operate the Tivo.
> 
> Will this still work?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure of your setup but if you plan to use the Tivo remote in any way it will likely still work with the Tivo in another room. I've tested the Tivo RF remote from a distance up to 30ft through multiple walls. I believe others have tried it further and it still worked.



HarperVision said:


> Best Buy probably would have price matched that. The one's near me are awesome that way. They even match Amazon!


Best Buy started this last year around the holiday shopping season I believe to curtail the number of people using their stores as a showroom and then going home to buy on Amazon.com. They now have a standard low price guarantee that applies across all BB stores to price match most of their major online competitors in addition to their pre-existing local price matching policy.


----------



## crxssi

c3 said:


> yes


? I don't think the Roamio remote emits IR except for TV controls when it is in RF mode...


----------



## keenanSR

c3 said:


> I just tested my Roamio remote. The behavior that I described is correct.


So should I assume my remote is defective? When doing No.4 I never get a lit LED, only when I've released one or both of the buttons do I get a blink of the LED.

Weird... Also, it seems no matter what address I set the Roamio to it always seems to find it's way back to "0".

I can't help but think that I'm doing something incorrectly, but at this point I have no idea what that might be.


----------



## erikwurz

Can I set me Roamio to ignore the Tivo HD IR remote? Currently I have one under the other and the HD remote keeps screwing around with my Roamio. Using a card in front of the Roamio blocks the IR signal but I would rather disable the IR sensor altogether.


----------



## lpwcomp

erikwurz said:


> Can I set me Roamio to ignore the Tivo HD IR remote? Currently I have one under the other and the HD remote keeps screwing around with my Roamio. Using a card in front of the Roamio blocks the IR signal but I would rather disable the IR sensor altogether.


Assuming you actually assigned a remote code to the TiVo HD and the remote, the easiest way would be to temporarily assign a different remote code to the HD remote, use it to navigate to the system info page of the Roamio, exit, then set the HD remote back to it's previous code. Make sure that the HD is not on the system info page prior to starting this process.

If the HD and remote haven't been set with a code, it is still possible, with just a couple more steps.


----------



## wkearney99

Title asks it, do the (non-slide) remotes that come with the Roamio Pro have the ability to be taught IR commands?

I'd like to teach it to change the TV Input command to toggle through the inputs on my Denon AVR-X3000 receiver. Which is a bit problematic as the Denon remote doesn't come with an input toggle, but has discrete buttons for each. 

This leads to the question of whether or not a numeric code can be used to put that function on the Roamio remote's TV input?

Anyway, is it capable of learning IR or not?


----------



## mypape

Yes the regular remote that comes with the Roamio does both IR and RF. Yes it can learn ir codes to control your tv and avr.


----------



## midson

It can't learn anything beyond the codes supplied with the remote. For example, I could program the power and volume on my Dynex TV with the included codes, but the input button would not work. I used the slide pro remote, which does have the ability to learn commands from other remotes.


----------



## sts1

cyberbeach said:


> I have my remotes set up to control the volume on my Denon and Sony receivers (different rooms), but I've never gotten the remotes to turn the receiver on/off, have you?


I just bought a Pro and was trying to set the remote to turn on the tv and receiver using the green button. Remotes for my previous units would work to do this, sending out two signals I guess.

I just went through an online chat with a Tivo rep who said that the Roamio remote wouldn't power more then the tv. Does anyone know a hack or do I have to buy the new slide remote?

Thanks


----------



## L David Matheny

sts1 said:


> I just bought a Pro and was trying to set the remote to turn on the tv and receiver using the green button. Remotes for my previous units would work to do this, sending out two signals I guess.
> 
> I just went through an online chat with a Tivo rep who said that the Roamio remote wouldn't power more then the tv. Does anyone know a hack or do I have to buy the new slide remote?
> 
> Thanks


Read this short thread to see if the soundbar solution can be adapted to work with your receiver: Power soundbar with regular remote?


----------



## sts1

thanks for the reply. I tried doing that, but couldn't make it work. I'm running a Pioneer TV (0304) and an NAD receiver (1036 or 1055). The old remote works without a problem, but the roamio remote only turns the tv on and off and runs the volume on the receiver.


----------



## philt56

I just ordered a Pro and plan on getting a mini which will be right next to it. I need the mini to provide the second picture when using picture and picture on my Sony tv. Currently I have a premiere and HD. When using P&P, one window has its input to hdmi of the premiere and the second window has its input to component of the HD. ( can't use 2 digital inputs at same time). I use the HD remote with the 1-2 switch so I can easily control both from one remote. 

So am I stuck to using the same old remote to do the same with a roamio and mini? Or buy a harmony? Does a harmony provide every button on a TiVo remote? Or do I go to having to have to 2 remotes sitting around? I assume the mini has to get set to ir code2. Do I need to do anything to the roamio like set it to ir code 1 so it never affects the mini?

It sounds like I'm not the only one with multiple boxes in the same room! Why won't tivo give the equivalent of the 1-2 switch again!


----------



## aaronwt

I used that remote many years ago. And while I use my Harmonies for many things, I now just use the TiVo RF Slide remotes and use one for each TiVo/ Mini instead of using IR with my Harmony. But as far as I know you can duplicate every button press of the regular TiVo remote with the Harmony.


----------



## philt56

aaronwt said:


> I used that remote many years ago. And while I use my Harmonies for many things, I now just use the TiVo RF Slide remotes and use one for each TiVo/ Mini instead of using IR with my Harmony. But as far as I know you can duplicate every button press of the regular TiVo remote with the Harmony.


Thanks. I guess I would have to relearn button layouts on the harmony and buttons which are not labelled for all TiVo functions. I would like to avoid having 2 remotes out all the time plus I have TV remote out to switch between windows (to switch the sound to the window I want to hear).


----------



## philt56

I will have a roamio and mini in the same room to use picture and picture. Could I setup the remote so that when its in RF mode it will control the roamio and when in IR mode, then it will control the mini? I would set up IR to use code 2 rather than 0. Not quite as convenient but may be an alternative to using my old remote with the 1-2 switch.


----------



## brucer1

series5orpremier said:


> Now if I could just "unpair" the Roamio from my Premiere IR remotes. Changing the remote codes doesn't work because Roamio seems to automatically change it's IR remote code to the same code as the last Tivo IR signal it detects.


Just found out from TIVO support that you cannot change the remote code on any Roamio. It will accept the signal from ANY Tivo remote. So, you can't use the Roamio in the same room where it could pick up the signal from any other Tivo remote.


----------



## lpwcomp

brucer1 said:


> Just found out from TIVO support that you cannot change the remote code on any Roamio. It will accept the signal from ANY Tivo remote. So, you can't use the Roamio in the same room where it could pick up the signal from any other Tivo remote.


Totally untrue.


----------



## L David Matheny

brucer1 said:


> Just found out from TIVO support that you cannot change the remote code on any Roamio. It will accept the signal from ANY Tivo remote. So, you can't use the Roamio in the same room where it could pick up the signal from any other Tivo remote.


That's nonsense, and it's amazing that a TiVo rep would say something so silly. You just have to have the remote in IR mode when you change the Roamio. Go to the system info screen on the Roamio (where it's receptive to remote code changes). Put the Roamio remote into IR-only mode (or just use an older IR-only remote temporarily). While aiming away from the TiVo(s), press and hold the TiVo+Pause buttons until the LED flashes, then press the remote code you want, which sets the remote. Then aim it at the Roamio and press the down arrow until you see the remote code listed, which should now match what you set the (IR) remote to use. Then get out of that screen so you don't change it again accidentally. Again, both the Roamio and its remote can be set to use various remote codes, but the Roamio can be set only by an IR signal.


----------

